# Blackhawk to Bisley to Blackhawk



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Some years ago I had a 4 5/8" Ruger Blackhawk in .45 Colt converted to a Bisley, complete with a color case-hardened frame. Done with my Bisley experiments, I decided to reconvert it.

Monday I escaped to my workshop and removed all the Bisley parts and re-installed the Blackhawk parts, including the aluminum grip frame. But I have a steel grip frame coming in from Brownell's. Its oversized and in the white, but I've already talked to Memphis gunsmith Keith Warner about that. Soon as huntin' season quietens down the rush, I'll take it to him for the work.

I've already contacted CaryC at CLC Custom grips for a pair of walnut grips.

I'll hang onto the removed Bisley parts for awhile..............

Here's Cary's address: http://www.clccustomgrips.com/

Bob Wright


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I bought another 5 ½” stainless .45 Blackhawk with the intention of converting it with Bisley parts. The 5 ½” stainless Bisley became available and I bought one and shelved the other project. I have tried the Bisley with a variety of grips and finally found some I like, but even with heavy loads, I don’t see enough advantage to get worked up about. I find with equal loads, there isn’t much difference and I prefer the Blackhawk grip and hammer.
It is strictly a matter of personal preference.


----------

